# GO ABU DHABI



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

15.1.2006
Driver Group, which provides specialist commercial, project planning and dispute resolution services to the construction industry, has announced that it had concluded a significant agreement in Abu Dhabi with an international Engineering Consultancy. 
Under the terms of the agreement, Driver Group will be providing commercial and project planning services in connection with a *US$14.7 billion property development in Abu Dhabi. *The contract is for an initial three years and will support a minimum of six consultants, potentially increasing to 15 consultants over the term of the agreement.
With the minimum resource level of six consultants, this project should make asignificant contribution to securing Driver Group's forecast profit for its operations in the United Arab Emirates for the financial year to 30 September 2006.
The mixed use property development includes signature commercial buildings, retail, leisure, health and community facilities. At this stage, Driver Group is unable to name the project or client as the agreement contains express provisions for confidentiality. Steve Driver, Chief Executive Officer of Driver Group, commented, 'I am delighted to announce this contract. It is a substantial win for Driver Group and represents a material step forward for our business in the United Arab Emirates. We opened an office in the region last year and have surpassed our own expectations in the progress we have made in establishing ourselves in this marketplace. This significant agreement reflects the high quality reputation we have established in the UK where our clients include six out of the ten largest UK contractors.'
� 2006 Mena Report (www.menareport.com)


:cheers:


----------



## Face81 (Aug 24, 2004)

very interesting.


----------



## Towers (Jan 3, 2006)

are rents inabu dhabi cheaper then dubai


----------



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

^^ definitely


----------



## Towers (Jan 3, 2006)

Krazy said:


> ^^ definitely


well mine in abu dhabi is around 75000 dirhams for 2 bedroom apartment. my friend in dubai pays around 90000 dirhams for the same kind of apartment and his location is in Deira the so called cheaper area of Dubai.


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

Abu Dhabi? :blahblah:


----------

